# Auction pickings



## trlvn (Jun 13, 2019)

Picked up a few things from an auction:





The micrometer is a Moore & Wright 0-25mm.  I didn't have any metric mikes before.  Then a Starrett 1010-E.  I wasn't looking for anything like this but the price was gloatable!  Capacity is 0-.375.  Marked in 1/2 thous.  It needs to be adjusted back to zero--I see there is an itty-bitty set screw plus and adjustment screw.  I'm going to need my magnifier and break out the jeweller's screwdrivers to loosen the set screw.  Love the feel of it in the hand!

Then a Starrett wiggler and a little Fisher edge finder.  The "Bar Turner Cutter Gauge" is pretty neat.  On the back, it says "The Warner & Swasey Co.--Turret Lathes".  It supposed to help when grinding a HSS cutting tool and has suggested side rakes for various materials printed on the front. Other angles suggested on the back.

The depth gauge is a Moore & Wright--apparently I need to return it to Ken Sullivan!  Next to that is a set of Starrett telescoping gauges.  The plastic sleeve for these is dirty and not as flexible as it should be.  Any thoughts on cleaning and/or restoring it?

Rounding out the haul are a spring caliper and a (broken legged) divider, both by Moore & Wright.

All in, $80.  A quick look at the price of a new Starrett 1010 suggests that I may have done OK.  

Craig
My wife just doesn't understand how I'm securing her financial future with these purchases!


----------



## PeterT (Jun 14, 2019)

Nice score. Those are quality tools in decent shape. I love your last sentence LOL. 

I found a scabby rusted pair of steel dividers among my dads stuff. I wanted to try this de-ruster solution anyways so gave it the treatment. It cleaned quite up well but still had some pitting. So a few quality hours with my Dremel & progressive abrasive & polishing wheels made it look really nice. I wish I took a pic, ended up gifting to a family friend. 

Here is some video inspiration to all you tool hunters.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMrMVIBtqFW6O0-MWq26gqw/featured


----------



## trlvn (Jun 14, 2019)

I was checking over the Fisher edge finder and the moving end doesn't move as freely as I expected.  (I've never touched one before.)  How much (little) force should it take to move it off centre?  Should I use a little light oil?

I see a screw in the opposite end.  I imagine a spring is going to jump out if I open it up.  Any other surprises await?

Craig


----------



## historicalarms (Jun 14, 2019)

The first lesson in any gunsmithing course is to build yourself a glass covered box big enough to hold any spring-loaded item you may ever work on. cut some holes in the side for your arms/hands to insert thru so you can work on the piece while viewing thru the glass top...when that inevitable spring loaded disassembly explosion happens everything is contained. 

   I will relate a story that exemplifies this... a co-worker called me on the radio, asking if I would come over to his truck and assist him in "fixing" his Fuller 18 speed Transmission shifter...he made 2 big mistakes, the first being that he started disassembly before I was inside the truck with the door closed, the second was that he didn't bleed the air pressure down to "0". These shifters are full of spring loaded valves, detent balls and levers/flippers... I don't need to describe what happened next, with me with a door open and 125 psi helping to start the destruction of that shifter when he removed the last screw.  the shotgun blast of small pieces ricocheted around and out of that truck cab in every direction....that truck never moved for 2 days as we waited for a new shifter to be delivered to the remote site we were at.


----------

